# Newbie Needs to Learn!



## Anonymous (Mar 25, 2008)

So glad that my husband found this forum, now maybe I can learn what I need to, I have got my 1st scrap computer and have taken it apart but my problem is I dont know the 1st thing about any of it , if someone would be so kind as to point me in the right direction I would appreciate it , I do have some knowledge of the chemicals used and familarized myself with some of the terms like "fingers". Guess Im just not sure what has gold and so forth??? You guys are great it seems to have all this knowledge and want to share it !


----------



## skyline27 (Mar 25, 2008)

This site is full of the information you seek. You need to read through the posts that pertain to your goals and watch tutorial videos to understand the basics. If you have specific questions along the way, someone will be glad to assist you. Also, understand that it will take dozens of computers before you have enough material to take action and begin recovery/refining.


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum,

This link will help for starters:

Pc Exploded

Steve


----------



## banjags (Mar 25, 2008)

be sure to check out lasersteves website for video tutorials. 
www.goldrecovery.us


----------



## jasonvoss (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks for all the great information guys! I will certainly take a look at those websites . When I tore apart that computer, I thought to myself , Oh God what have I gotten started lol.


----------



## Gotrek (Mar 26, 2008)

You'll need to tear apart many many more to make it worth it


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 26, 2008)

Yea I thought so, but it does look to be very interesting also. :shock: If i could just understand all the parts of a computer and how to remove what I needed to , I will feel better! Gotta alot of studying I can tell.


----------



## markqf1 (Apr 9, 2008)

All of the info is here. 
By the way,... Harold recommends Hoke's book alot.

Mark


----------



## Froggy (Apr 10, 2008)

Welcome, Oh! If you havnt heard it enough yet Harold really likes Hoke's book! :lol:


----------



## Rag and Bone (Apr 10, 2008)

I think he's getting royalties on it! 
Just kidding, I'm going to buy it as soon as I learn how to read.


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 10, 2008)

Let me be the third person to recommend Hoke's book. :lol: 

As I've posted processes over and over, it has become apparent to me that old posts are not read-------or so it seems. I've concluded that some readers prefer to be handed a fish instead of learning how to fish. 

Personally, I don't find that very attractive, nor do I see the wisdom in doing so. 

I am far from the world's leading authority on gold refining, but I can instruct *anyone* to refine gold in such a way that if they're willing to listen and follow instructions, they will be successful. But then------why should I? How much of my time should I be expected to waste, repeating the same things over and over, when there is a book that will teach anyone that is capable of reading and following instructions, the art of refining? 

The information in Hoke's book, contrary to the opinions of a few poorly informed people, is not obsolete. It is sound, fundamental gold refining, and explained in such a way that anyone can understand and learn. Those that desire to learn should invest in the book. Those that refuse should not expect me to spend my time so they can save a few bucks. Please DO NOT lose sight of the fact that I serve free of charge on this forum, with no hopes, nor expectations, of remuneration. Please try to make my time spent here a pleasure instead of an irritation. 

Buy the book! (click the line in blue ---it's a link to buying a book)

From the book, you will be able to duplicate the quality of gold refining you see below. It all came from the book! 

Harold

edit: added comment


----------



## Rag and Bone (Apr 10, 2008)

Harold,
That picture looks like god's own beakfeast cereal. Beautiful.
Your contributions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 10, 2008)

Harold, 

You should insert that link in your signature line, so it shows up whenever you post. :wink: 

Steve


----------



## Froggy (Apr 10, 2008)

Those are the fillings he pulled from the dead,Another late night at the cemetary I see Harold... Of course Hokes section on "Moonlighting as a grave robber" was written years ago, and at first glance appears outdated, BUT! The same good old techniques hold true for today-- Dead people are in the ground and the recovery is with a shovel and some pliers...


----------



## markqf1 (Apr 10, 2008)

I prefer to think not.
You go girl!

Mark


----------



## JustinNH (Apr 11, 2008)

Rag and Bone said:


> That picture looks like god's own beakfeast cereal. Beautiful.



haha
I had though the same thing


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 11, 2008)

lazersteve said:


> Harold,
> 
> You should insert that link in your signature line, so it shows up whenever you post. :wink:
> 
> Steve



You know, Steve, that's a damned good idea. I'll get that message pounded in the heads of everyone, or die trying. 

Thanks!

Harold


----------



## Scott2357 (Apr 11, 2008)

Harold,

That link is a good place to get the book (which I will soon). I suspect they also run a psychic hotline side business since they knew my name was Jill straight away... "Welcome Jill! Thanks for Shopping at Gesswein.com!" :?


----------



## istari9 (Apr 11, 2008)

Well I have ordered my book and awaite it's arrival!!
Looking forward to a good study guide and then ask questions!
Thanks for a GREAT site!!

Ray


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 12, 2008)

Scott2357 said:


> Harold,
> 
> That link is a good place to get the book (which I will soon). I suspect they also run a psychic hotline side business since they knew my name was Jill straight away... "Welcome Jill! Thanks for Shopping at Gesswein.com!" :?


Heh! That's cool, assuming you're Jill! (You didn't say.)

Once I added the link to my sig line, I decided it might be a good idea to notify Gesswein that I had done so. I simply wanted their approval, or to tell me to cease & desist. I got this replay:



> Dear Harold
> Thank you for providing the link to our web. It is greatly appreciated.
> James Romans



I gather they welcome the business. 

Please remember----I have no affiliation with Gesswein-----nor with the rights to Hoke's book. I do not profit in any way by my recommendation. I do this to be helpful. 

Harold


----------



## istari9 (Apr 12, 2008)

I noticed the Jill and promply setup a new logon and account#. It had me for a second though.

Ray


----------

